# Agonizing issues with SSD



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay for a while now I have had the following issue.  Have had tons of advise but none that fixes it.  However, another person has tested the SSD and confirmed it's working fine.

It's installed in my cruncher/folding rig, it sees no use other than crunching and folding.

Issue is it runs for about 24 hours fine, then a very quick BSOD and restarts.  Upon restart in the POST screen it says DISK BOOT FAILURE.  Now, all it takes is another restart and it boots right up and away you go.

I have the BIOS set to AHCI, nothing done in windows.  It's been on three different computers while in my possession and all have the same issues.  Various windows installs as well.

Any idea?

This is the one I have, the 64GB model # FTM64G225H
http://www.supertalent.com/datasheets/6_156.pdf


----------



## robal (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds like typical Sandforce hot-plugging BSOD issue.

What SSD are you using exactly ? 
Is it in PC you've got listed in specs ?

Cheers,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2011)

robal said:


> Sounds like typical Sandforce hot-plugging BSOD issue.
> 
> What SSD are you using exactly ?
> Is it in PC you've got listed in specs ?
> ...



It's a Super Talent 64 GB.  I don't have the model # with me right now.


----------



## TheOne (Nov 1, 2011)

If you are using either a TeraDrive CT3 or PT3 then it is most likely the firmware, those are the only 2 SATA desktop series drives from Super Talent that use the new SandForce SF-2200 series controller, unfortunately they haven't released the latest firmware from SandForce so you will have to wait.

http://www.supertalent.com/support/driver_download.php?open=SSD

If your drive isn't the CT3 or PT3 and it is in an Intel system then you could try the LPM reg hack if you haven't tried it already.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2011)

TheOne said:


> If you are using either a TeraDrive CT3 or PT3 then it is most likely the firmware, those are the only 2 SATA desktop series drives from Super Talent that use the new SandForce SF-2200 series controller, unfortunately they haven't released the latest firmware from SandForce so you will have to wait.
> 
> http://www.supertalent.com/support/driver_download.php?open=SSD
> 
> If your drive isn't the CT3 or PT3 and it is in an Intel system then you could try the LPM reg hack if you haven't tried it already.



This is the one I have, the 64GB model # FTM64G225H.  So what should I try?

http://www.supertalent.com/datasheets/6_156.pdf


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 1, 2011)

robal said:


> Sounds like typical Sandforce hot-plugging BSOD issue.



I believe it uses an indilinx controller.






CP, do you know which firmware version you have.  'Cause 2030 fixed some BSOD issues, but it was still a flawed firmware. The newest one is 2142 and it fixed the wear problems.

Quote from Ultra Drive GX, GX2 Firmware 2030 release thread:


> For old firmware users like 18xx and older, it is recommend to update the firmware becuase the old firmware does not use the better wear leveling algorithm so that the SSD would generate more bad blocks earlier than we expect.
> *What it means is that you may see some data corruption from time to time and you may see some blue screen if that bad blocks are related to OS arena*.



FW 2142 Factory MP TOOL Release
UltraDrive Firmware Update Tool Guide - 2030 < this is for 2030, I could not find one for 2142 firmware
UltraDrive GX/GX2 Firmware Release Notes

GX/GX2/KX2 Good TOOLs < some helpful tools

I don't know what all you have tried.


----------



## Dia01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Long shot though maybe try uninstalling the driver in Device Manager and let windows install it automatically.  I've had to do this on numerous occasions on clean installs with OCZ SSD's to pass the trim command.  May work?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2011)

I haven't tried any of the above.  However, although I am sure I had addressed this in previous attempts, I had not adressed it this time and I just did.

My power options had the HDD to turn off after 20 minutes.  Now, I know it always goes past that but I don't know if it had anything to do with it.  I put it to NEVER turn off.  I will let you guys know how it goes.

How can I find out what firmware it has?


----------



## TheOne (Nov 1, 2011)

Try CrystalDiskInfo, it should be able to tell you which firmware your drive is currently using.

http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html

As mentioned earlier update the FW on the drive, also make sure your BIOS is up to date, as well as drivers, if that doesn't work then try removing your SATA controller driver and letting Microsoft install the default MSAHCI driver, some find it to be more stable, as Dia01 mentioned.

As for the LPM reg hack, it only works if you are using an Intel system as it is based around Intel drivers.

Make sure you use the 2142 firmware that Viper linked, all information for it is include in the page and in the RAR file that contains the FW update.

*FW 2142 Factory MP TOOL Release*



> The old firmware 2030 has some serious problem at flushing so that it wears out your SSD very quickly. Please download the firmware as soon as possible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2011)

I will update the firmware as soon as I can guys, thanks.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 2, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> How can I find out what firmware it has?



How to Check your SSD model name and FW

Make a backup/clone/save what you will need before the firmware update, 'cause you never know.

Read the info in the links I posted, carefully/thoroughly.
Good-luck and let us know how goes it.


----------



## TheOne (Nov 2, 2011)

95Viper said:


> How to Check your SSD model name and FW



_*Fixed*_


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 2, 2011)

TheOne said:


> _*Fixed*_



Thanks TheOne.  I usually check my links, but the sis-in-law called for help 'cause she got the MySecuritySheild trojan and needed help recovering.
She clicked on the pop-up... I have warned her before, but they don't seem to listen 'til they need bailing out.


----------



## TheOne (Nov 2, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Thanks TheOne.  I usually check my links, but the sis-in-law called for help 'cause she got the MySecuritySheild trojan and needed help recovering.
> She clicked on the pop-up... I have warned her before, but they don't seem to listen 'til they need bailing out.





but it is things like that, that keep us needed, and there is good money in it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

I will keep you guys posted.  I wanted to see if my issue was the power settings in Windows.  Once it goes a bit without issues I'll update the FW, just really wanted to know what was causing it.


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey Dave.


your drive runs on the indilinx barefoot controller, there is a reason they were a short lived series. If the firmware update fixes it you will be very lucky.  If you want to keep using it, what you need to do is get a hotswap cage and physically move it from one port to another when it fails to show in boot.

They were GREAT when they worked.. but unfortunately a VERY large number of them exhibited the exact issue you were having. Corsair for instance had to recall an entire line of barefoot based products. My only barefoot drive lasted about 100 reboots. (but I also rebooted it like 20 times aday, so short lived SSD  ) meh not entirely true, mine lasted a month with the highs being 20 reboots a day, usuaklly left running it was fine, only dissappeared on restarts though never in action.

(mine was a reactor series?  Got a nova replacement (not a barefoot but a bigfoot IIRC).. on advice from Jake, (might have that backwards was a while ago) been through a TON of SSDs since then).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2011)

Interesting info.  If it works, I'm just going to use it till it lasts.  I will be building a new rig, so I will be researching into buying a really good SSD at that point.  But at least if I get some use out of it, I'll be happy LOL.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

Well guys, finally flashed it to the latest Firmware which is 2142.  Got it installed again and will keep you guys posted on how it behaves.  However, so far it seems to be quicker and performing better overall, think the flash had to do something with that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

Still going strong.  I think the FW upgrade did the trick.


----------



## robal (Nov 12, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Still going strong.  I think the FW upgrade did the trick.



Very nice to hear that.
Also: Sometimes FW updates give performance increases as well.


----------

